# Happy duck season eve



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

One more day.
As I sit here waiting on a plane I am already getting exited about tomorrow morning. I'll be back in Utah in 9 hours can't wait. 
Happy duck season eve


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> One more day.
> As I sit here waiting on a plane I am already getting exited about tomorrow morning. I'll be back in Utah in 9 hours can't wait.
> Happy duck season eve


Everybody be safe, shoot well and have lot's of fun. Oh yeah, avoid FB at all costs...go to BRBR or OB or even Utard Lake but heaven's sakes do not go to Farmington Bay...but if you do and you see a guy wearing hunter orange, class III ballistic vest with ceramic plates and a riot helmet with bullet proof face shield, stop over and say hi... :grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

After the report. We are all going to Farmington. Start lining up boys


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> After the report. We are all going to Farmington. Start lining up boys


We need an unlike button... !!!! :grin:


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> After the report. We are all going to Farmington. Start lining up boys


I hear there are tons of birds and water everywhere at Farmington Bay. Everyone should go there, it's the only place in the state that has water. I bet anyone going there will shoot a limit in 10 minutes. :twisted::twisted::twisted:

Now everyone will go there, instead of where I am going! :grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hawk87 said:


> I hear there are tons of birds and water everywhere at Farmington Bay. Everyone should go there, it's the only place in the state that has water. I bet anyone going there will shoot a limit in 10 minutes. :twisted::twisted::twisted:
> 
> Now everyone will go there, instead of where I am going! :grin:


:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah farmington that's the place y'all head there it's the best on the opener.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i already got my spot at fb and im set up. just waiting game now


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

You got to be just a little off level to go out on the opener.:mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> You got to be just a little off level to go out on the opener.:mrgreen:


nah it awesome watching all of these sky buster go crazy


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i already got my spot at fb and im set up. just waiting game now


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm losing my mind here at school. I can't focus on anything this week (which is bad, since I've had three exams). Bring on the morning! I can't wait for the glorious chaos to begin (as long as it's safe and legal, anyway).


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I will be on a private pond avoiding the morning circus..... :shock: Good luck to everyone and be safe, be careful, and make it back home to your families in one piece!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Ill be on cutler avoiding all that junk y'all talk about. will still be fun to just be out!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i already got my spot at fb and im set up. just waiting game now


Move over will you dustin, I can read the writing on your shotgun shells...why did you set up on top of me anyway?;-)


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I made it half way. Had to stop in Detroit to take a leak. Now back on and headed to the festivities.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Move over will you dustin, I can read the writing on your shotgun shells...why did you set up on top of me anyway?;-)


hey i was here first


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Wooooo hoooooo
I finally made it home. Now bring on the ducks


----------

